# Safari + Flash = pas cool



## s00shi (27 Février 2013)

Voilà plusieurs semaines que sous safari n'importe quelle vidéo ou autre contenu flash est bloqué (noté "module bloqué" dans la fenêtre où se trouve le contenu).
Lorsque je clique sur la mention "module bloqué" une fenêtre contextuelle me demande de mattre a jour ma version de flash player...jusque là tout va bien.

Le souci c''est que tout est à jour, j'ai même supprimé flash player, réinstallé avce la dernière en date mais ca me met tjs "module bloqué".

Pour info je suis sous Mountain LION à jour avec un safari en dernière verison lui aussi.

PS: sous google chrome ça marche bien par contre...c'est vraiment safari qui veut pas : \


----------



## Larme (27 Février 2013)

Bizarre...
_Safari_ est-il à jour ?
Sinon, _Chrome_ embarque lui-même son flash player, d'où le fait que ça marche avec lui et non pas _Safari_...


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Février 2013)

Sous Safari dans les préférences as-tu bien cocher les cases activé modules externes (sous sécurité)

Vérifie que tu n'as pas un extension sous safari qui bloque flash...


----------



## s00shi (27 Février 2013)

merci pour vos réponses.

à la question "safari est il a jour ?" la répons est oui , je mets régulièrement à jour mon système tant au niveau des màj OSX que les autres logiciels.

quant aux modules externes activés je vérifierais ça ce soir, le seul add-on que j'ai sous safari est "add-block" histoire de ne pas avoir en permanence 20 page sde pub qui s'affichent...peut-etre est-ce lui qui identifie les fenêtres flash comme de la pub ?

je teste ce soir et je vous dis ça.


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Février 2013)

Ah là je crois que l'on à mit la main sur le fautif  car les banières pop-up, sont souvent en flash....


----------



## s00shi (28 Février 2013)

bon..rien à faire, tout est up-to-date , bloqueur de popup désactivé, add-block désinstallé, java activé..bref je pige vraiment pas pourquoi j'ai tjs ce pu*** de message "module bloqué flash player obsolète" ..   : \

PS: j'ai viré et réinstallé flash avec la version proposée en utilisant le lien "télécharger flash" de la fenêtre module bloqué, et ca n'a rien changé non plus ...c'est con j'aime bien safari, ce me ferait chier de devoir changer de navigateur pour autant


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Février 2013)

tu as essaye safari sur un autre compte utilisateur ?


----------



## s00shi (1 Mars 2013)

Non je n'ai qu'un seul compte sur ce Mac  ... J'en créerais un autre ce soir pour tester


----------



## Breizh44 (1 Mars 2013)

Dans un article recent de macg sur la dernière maj de safari, il y a un paquet a telecharger contenant ledit logiciel. Désinstalle puis réinstalle le.


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
Jette un oeil par ici ====> Apple bloque les anciennes versions de Flash.


----------



## s00shi (3 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Jette un oeil par ici ====> Apple bloque les anciennes versions de Flash.



c'est exactement mon problème ! mais j'ai beau désinstaller, suivre le lien de download, installer une version à jour...tjs pareil "module bloqué" : \ je comprend vraiment pas


----------



## s00shi (4 Mars 2013)

petite précision, dans le panneau préférences systèmes la version installée est la 11.6.602.171 alors que dans "modules installés" sous safari c'est "Shockwave Flash 11.5 r502  du fichier « _Flash Player.plugin »."

peut-etre que le problème viendrait du module safari qui se met pas à jour (_flash player.plugin ) ?


----------



## subsole (4 Mars 2013)

Quitte Safari, vide les caches (OnyX) et redémarre le Mac.
Je ne désinstalle jamais le vieux plug.
Je me contente de DL la nouvelle version et de suivre la procédure d'installation.

Sinon, pour désinstaller proprement le plug Flash, jette un oeil par là ====> http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/uninstall-flash-player-mac-os.html


----------



## s00shi (4 Mars 2013)

bon...mauvaise nouvelle : \
j'ai désinstallé flash avec l'uninstaller, lancé onyx, effacé les caches, télécharger la dernière version de flash, installé flash, et toujours pareil...j'comprend vraiment pas...

j'ai aussi lancé une réparation des permissions sur le disque (au cas ou le plugin ne se mettrait pas à jour) et rien non plus


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Mars 2013)

alors faut virer tous les extensions de safari et mettre le fichier .com.safari.plist à la poubelle pour voir.MAIS avant je ferais un essai de safari avec ce plug-in sur une nouvelle session utilisateur.


----------



## s00shi (4 Mars 2013)

c'est bon, j'ai trouvé une soluce pour ceux que ca pourra aider :

j'avais bien installé flash 11.6.xx mais lorsque je regardais dans safari dans "aide" modules installés je lisais très clairement "shockwave flash player 11.5 r502 du fichier _flash player.plugin". 

Pourtant dans mon panneau de préférences systèmes  flash 11.6 était bien le seul présent.

Je me suis donc dit que le plugin safari uniquement n'était pas mis à jour, après une recherche dans "bibliothèques" avec spotlight j'ai trouvé le fichier en question _Flash player.plugin dans "Bibliothèque\Internet plugins". 

Il y avait à cet endroit un fichier nommé _Flash player.plugin datant du 5/12 et un autre sans l'underscore nommé donc Flash player.plugin datant de ce soir. 

J'ai donc renommé le plus ancien qui était toujours en activité en .old et le plus récent je lui ai simplement ajouté l'underscore pour le faire correspondre à ce que safari attend : _Flash player.plugin et bingo ! je redémarre safari et tout roule ! c'est la bonne version qui est en activité. 

Je vais donc pouvoir supprimer l'ancienne renommée en .old.

Merci pour votre aide c'est grâce à vous que j'en suis venu à cette analyse


----------



## Average Joe (22 Mars 2013)

Et bien devine quoi : quand j'ouvre cette page : aide, modules installés elle est parfaitement blanche. Il n'y a rien du tout d'affiché. Que puis-je y faire ?
(je suis sous 10.6.8)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2013)

Quel est le contenu du dossier :  Macintosh HD / Bibliothèque / Internet Plug-ins ?


----------



## Average Joe (23 Mars 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Quel est le contenu du dossier :  Macintosh HD / Bibliothèque / Internet Plug-ins ?


Il y a juste une icône en forme de pièce de Lego blanche intitulée Unity Web Player.plugin.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2013)

Alors installer Flash Player devrait régler ton problème.

http://get.adobe.com/fr/flashplayer/


----------



## Average Joe (24 Mars 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Alors installer Flash Player devrait régler ton problème.
> 
> http://get.adobe.com/fr/flashplayer/


Le problème est que J'AI installé le Flash Player après avoir téléchargé la dernière version. Je vais tenter de voir ou sont passés les fichiers Flash via Spotlight.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2013)

Il doit être là :

MacintoshHD / Bibliothèque / Internet plug-ins / Flash Player.plugin

Lors du téléchargement initial depuis la page Adobe, un petit fichier .dmg est téléchargé.

Il faut ouvrir ce .dmg pour déclencher le téléchargement puis l'installation de Flash Player.


----------



## Average Joe (24 Mars 2013)

Ce qui, manifestement, pose problème dans l'affaire n'est pas le player Flash mais bien plutôt les mises à jour de Java envoyées par Apple, que j'aurais mieux fait de refuser.
La preuve : j'ai un disque dur externe en Firewire 800 habité par un clone du système datant d'avant les deux dernières mises à jour. Résultat : cela marche, on peut voir des vidéos Youtube depuis Safari (même version). Donc si quelqu'un a un tuyau pour bricoler voire revenir sur les modifications de Java, je suis preneur 
Par ailleurs, je n'ai pas le problème avec Firefox et Opera.


----------

